
ICE has access to use facial recognition on Maryland driver’s license records - laurex
https://www.baltimoresun.com/politics/bs-md-pol-ice-mva-bill-20200227-rsgqqajmwne4hollsz4svgpa6m-story.html
======
ThePowerOfFuet
> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
> countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
> that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We
> continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all
> readers with our award-winning journalism.

------
SQueeeeeL
Everyone be sure to favorite this and throw it in the face of anyone who says
"What's the harm of government having your data"

